# Remove disks and other media?



## butchk (Feb 10, 2002)

if you received error message on booting up (remove disks or other media) Make sure that all your cables are secure to your drives.:up:


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Check for a disk in your floppy or cdrom ..


----------

